# Sketches, herp a derp a herp.



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi! I'm a science-y math-y person but doodle a bit. I like that it doesn't matter if you become untethered in art. But certainly in graphing hyperbola and truncus functions. :sigh Which I'm increasingly terrible at.

I've a ton of other stuff but er have spammed too much today! Sorry haha.












































































I'm taking an art class soon to specifically learn how to lose the cartoonish quality, I can't wait.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

The piece de resistance is probably my book cover from nine years old.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I love all of them :clap


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, they're great! I love the dandelion-clock one! 

just a side note, what does 'herp a derp a herp' mean, a couple of people have written it and I don't really know what it means :lol


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

rodent + teacup = winning.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

can I like, have those. :yes


----------



## LaptopGeek (Jul 13, 2011)

you can do alot better than as I'm more of digital character designer but still suck at the shading


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Wow ... amazingggggg


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You did not seriously just refer to those as simply doodles did you?! They are far more than that. I absolutely love how you drew the white dandelions, so cute.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Lovely, well done.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Stilla said:


> I love all of them :clap


Aw thank you!


rainbowOne said:


> Wow, they're great! I love the dandelion-clock one!
> 
> just a side note, what does 'herp a derp a herp' mean, a couple of people have written it and I don't really know what it means :lol


Haha I never thought of it that way, thanks! 
Herp derp can jokingly be used in the same way as supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. But it's often an assertion that thou has effectuated a folly or doltish behaviour; herp derp a herp. :teeth


SPC said:


> rodent + teacup = winning.


Thanks. 


xTKsaucex said:


> can I like, have those. :yes


Haha thank you!


LaptopGeek said:


> you can do alot better than as I'm more of digital character designer but still suck at the shading


Digital art's so effective at cutting through the middleman. I bet your quality surpasses mine x34324. I even draw with a mouse ahaa. 


NES said:


> Wow ... amazingggggg


Thank you 


layitontheline said:


> You did not seriously just refer to those as simply doodles did you?! They are far more than that. I absolutely love how you drew the white dandelions, so cute.


Awww thank you for writing that! I didn't know some subjects were easier to draw. I used to figure something either has a lot of details and contours, or it doesn't. But flowers are what I'm best at, while I reallyreallyreally specifically stink at drawing birds. It'd be interesting to find psychological and biological correlations. 


Zappa said:


> Lovely, well done.


Thanks!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are fantastic- and you have got the magic combo of beautiful technique and the spark of creativity. I want a cat teapot!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> The piece de resistance is probably my book cover from nine years old.


I remember that book!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Those are fantastique!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I would pay you to make me some graphics for my surfboard, really they're great!


^__^


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Well I love these.

And I really want to read The Enormous Turnip.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Beclicious Ms Spiffy!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Those are fantastic- and you have got the magic combo of beautiful technique and the spark of creativity. I want a cat teapot!


Thank you!! I'm mechanical and structured in plotting creativity. I don't know how others can switch off thinking, manifest quintessential creativity and inspiration and let go. 
If you drew your avatar, I love your style. Reminds me of The Invisible Hairsuit. 


WalkingDisaster said:


> I remember that book!


I didn't! Haha thank you for mentioning it, I'd no idea. 


FairleighCalm said:


> Those are fantastique!


Thank you :blush


JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I would pay you to make me some graphics for my surfboard, really they're great!
> 
> ^__^


Aw, thank you! ◕ω◕


pita said:


> Well I love these.
> 
> And I really want to read The Enormous Turnip.


Thank you!!
I give it 4 stars out of 5. The plot was compelling and the dialogue poignant and provoking, leading us to a crescendo in which we are immersed in the trials and tribulations of the protagonist. :sus


odd_one_out said:


> Beclicious Ms Spiffy!


Haha short for Rebecca? 


LaRibbon said:


>


:banana


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't loose the look, that's what makes artists unique. We all have our different styles!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Don't loose the look, that's what makes artists unique. We all have our different styles!


I love seeing people revealed when they're translated into different artistic styles. It's insightful haha.

I drew something a long while ago without planning it out so it's ugh, but I felt it was appropriate haha. I'd guess that more people with SA see the figure on the left closing the curtains, as opposed to people without. I have agoraphobia and didn't consider that it could construed as the curtains opening until someone pointed it out.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

That's gorgeous of you to write. ♥ You're pretty inside and out. :wife


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Your drawings are crazy-good! I'd buy your stuff, seriously. I loooooooooove the cat teapot and the mouse in the teacup. Do you know Beatrix Potter? They remind me of her illustrations.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Amazing stuff, blown away.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Your drawings are crazy-good! I'd buy your stuff, seriously. I loooooooooove the cat teapot and the mouse in the teacup. Do you know Beatrix Potter? They remind me of her illustrations.


Aw! It's really flattering to be compared to her; I absolutely loved her books when I was younger. She's even a scientist. I was unaware she illustrated them herself; what a triple threat ahaha. Her world's really immersive and magical.



BetaBoy90 said:


> Amazing stuff, blown away.


Thanks!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I really like the level of detail in your pics. And how you draw hair and fur. And your shading.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw thank you! They should call you super duper moderator. :cig


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ballerina said:


> Aw! It's really flattering to be compared to her; I absolutely loved her books when I was younger. She's even a scientist. I was unaware she illustrated them herself; what a triple threat ahaha. Her world's really immersive and magical.


Yeah, she was amazing! I have the boxset of the animations, they're lovely. Your teacup mouse drawing reminds me a little of the Tailor of Gloucester:


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Yeah, she was amazing! I have the boxset of the animations, they're lovely. Your teacup mouse drawing reminds me a little of the Tailor of Gloucester:


Oh God, that's adorable beyond belief. When looking for escapism her universe has to be one of the best to utilize haha. Thanks so much for reminding me; I should borrow some copies of her books.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

These are quite amazing! Your shading is fantastic. I love the kitty and the mouse in the tea cup. Your style is unique- I don't think you should lose it.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Awwh, thanks heyJude! :blush :hug


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

and even swimming sea cucumber, thats cool!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow its beautiful, I suffer from agoraphobia abit too, though usually I been forcing myself out.
I wonder, where do you get your art supplies if you have full throttle agoraphobia?

So talented.. I love your imagination. I myself can draw, but my imagination to draw things such as yours really sucks. I wish to learn your shading techniques is what I'm really interested in. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow totally impressive, you have some serious talent!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

lazy calm said:


> and even swimming sea cucumber, thats cool!


Thank you! Yeah, they're sixteen kinds of beautiful before breakfast.










JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Wow its beautiful, I suffer from agoraphobia abit too, though usually I been forcing myself out.
> I wonder, where do you get your art supplies if you have full throttle agoraphobia?
> 
> So talented.. I love your imagination. I myself can draw, but my imagination to draw things such as yours really sucks. I wish to learn your shading techniques is what I'm really interested in. Care to enlighten me?


Thank you!! I'm sorry to hear that, I'm glad you've persevered. ♥ I use the black pens, lead pencils and A4 paper lying around for most of them haha. Texta and black pencil for a couple. I should follow the pros though, and use Q-tip swabs to blend and buy thicker paper. I remember reading a line from a graphology (lol) book that said people who want to be remembered press harder on paper. Definitely. 
You're too nice. :blush I'm sure you're much better than you give yourself credit for. Have you tried crosshatching? 


Keith said:


> Wow totally impressive, you have some serious talent!


Aw, thanks so much for commenting. :blush


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

You have a pretty cool style..I specially like your flower/plant drawings and your smooth shading..very elegant.. 

The other ones are pretty cool too specially the surreal one with the curtains..I love the flying psychedelic birds and patterns..


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

scary kitty..lol


----------



## simon74 (Jul 19, 2011)

hi new here ,dont know where to start on the site ,but well i do love art,and you have posted some really lovely pieces really well done


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

This is excellent, the shading and level of detail are just amazing. 
The teacup hamster made me smile, the expression is perfect.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Your drawings look like the things they're supposed to look like.

The kitty cat is especially awesome (and hilarious). :yay


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Scorpius said:


> You have a pretty cool style..I specially like your flower/plant drawings and your smooth shading..very elegant..
> 
> The other ones are pretty cool too specially the surreal one with the curtains..I love the flying psychedelic birds and patterns..





Scorpius said:


> scary kitty..lol


Ahaha awwh, thank you! 
I wonder about the frequency of expressions conveyed in subjects in art that are related to the emotions of the conveyer, haha. Louis Wain's work is interesting, even if the chronology of his artwork is debated. 


simon74 said:


> hi new here ,dont know where to start on the site ,but well i do love art,and you have posted some really lovely pieces really well done


Awww, thank you Simon and welcome! :heart


VagueResemblance said:


> This is excellent, the shading and level of detail are just amazing.
> The teacup hamster made me smile, the expression is perfect.


I really appreciate you writing that. :blush Thanks so much!


Ape in space said:


> Your drawings look like the things they're supposed to look like.
> 
> The kitty cat is especially awesome (and hilarious). :yay


LOL high five. I omitted the really, really awful stuff anyway. 
Thank you :blush


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Digital art for the hell of it. I draw with a mouse on freeware so you're welcome in advance for the LOLs. And I was (am) young, ergo it's embarrassing ahahahah, ****ing jellybeans. The frame and floral and polkadot backgrounds are snatched from floraldesigns.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## simon74 (Jul 19, 2011)

good work again ,iam a little dissapointed i cant share some at present i lost all my work on the computer but i have some paintings hung up and drawings i may post :shock lol but well its a great way to relieve the mind is art well done


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Simon! You definitely should scan them or take some photos, we'd love to see them.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

You've got to be freaking kidding me............................. You're so damn talented and you haven't even gone to art school, wow. ugh I feel pretty fail now.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Just looked at the first chunk of artwork. "Doodles?" I think not.

Ever consider becoming one of those artists that draws all the anatomy and physiology in textbooks and such? You'd totally kick butt at that.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I think theyre all perfect. The nature scene with the life cycle of the ladybug is....awesome with a capital A! Wow! :clap


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Nathan Talli said:


> You've got to be freaking kidding me............................. You're so damn talented and you haven't even gone to art school, wow. ugh I feel pretty fail now.


Thank you so much! :blush I bet you're amazing. 


MojoCrunch said:


> Just looked at the first chunk of artwork. "Doodles?" I think not.
> 
> Ever consider becoming one of those artists that draws all the anatomy and physiology in textbooks and such? You'd totally kick butt at that.


That would be awesome! It sounds like a fun way to make money on the side - I've thought about improving to that level since reading about it in Thomas Harris' (ugh) books. Thank you so much!


jsgt said:


> I think theyre all perfect. The nature scene with the life cycle of the ladybug is....awesome with a capital A! Wow! :clap


Awwwww, thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## syrella (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the little rodent (mouse? chincilla?) in the teacup. That is adorable. ^^ It's obviously very fluffy!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

That's really good!


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I legitimately hate you people for being so talented. Get out of my face, now!

I really like the senorita in the mushroom picture.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

syrella said:


> I love the little rodent (mouse? chincilla?) in the teacup. That is adorable. ^^ It's obviously very fluffy!


Awww hahaa, thanks so much! :hug It's a mousy, to complement the kitty in the teapot. I'm drawing a puppy on a large saucer sometime. 


WintersTale said:


> That's really good!


Thank you! :hb for you. 


Lanter said:


> I legitimately hate you people for being so talented. Get out of my face, now!
> 
> I really like the senorita in the mushroom picture.


LOL go on sir, you'll give me the vapours. The senorita is Jenny, and she's much prettier IRL if you'd like an introduction.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Great work Ballerina! What program did you use for your digital art?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Why thank you! GIMP and facebook's Graffiti app (lol).


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

dang your good! I love that kind of stuff!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for saying that! :heart


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

you have such an awesome technique! so much depth, these are awesome. i especially like the one that looks like the big green emerald on sonic xD yknow? the gem. lol
nice work, dont ever stop!!


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

you have an amazing style! you should be an illustration major.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> I love seeing people revealed when they're translated into different artistic styles. It's insightful haha.
> 
> I drew something a long while ago without planning it out so it's ugh, but I felt it was appropriate haha. I'd guess that more people with SA see the figure on the left closing the curtains, as opposed to people without. I have agoraphobia and didn't consider that it could construed as the curtains opening until someone pointed it out.


You're outrageously gifted. :yes


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn, i better start learn to draw too.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

very good shadowing.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Argh thank you so much fatelogic, sapik, Bloody Pit Of Horror (excellent username), LostIdentity and regimes!! You don't know how much I appreciate it.

The below is just a recent scribble for an embarrassing site I use sometimes ahahah, but no shame in my game. I'm improving it/colouring it in later.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> Argh thank you so much fatelogic, sapik, Bloody Pit Of Horror (excellent username), LostIdentity and regimes!! You don't know how much I appreciate it.
> 
> The below is just a recent scribble for an embarrassing site I use sometimes ahahah, but no shame in my game. I'm improving it/colouring it in later.


 What a gift!

I wish I could put my ideas and imagination into art like that.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha too nice! I'd bet a mule you can far better.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> Haha too nice! I'd bet a mule you can far better.


Nope, I am outclassed.

Tho, I'd love to be a comic book artist and writer of my own designs and concept.


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, you have some serious talent! Wish I had some of that. lol These are gorgeous, keep up the good work. :clap


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> Nope, I am outclassed.
> 
> Tho, I'd love to be a comic book artist and writer of my own designs and concept.


Comic books are the best!!!!! I've read my fair share of different ones (understatement), but am a die-hard X-Men fan all. The. Way. Have you given it a shot before? 


pheonixrising said:


> Wow, you have some serious talent! Wish I had some of that. lol These are gorgeous, keep up the good work. :clap


:blush Thank you for commenting!! Prepare to be disappointed in a second baha.

Quick doodles. My camera didn't capture a lot of detail; as is apparent from my blurred strands of hair in the second shot. I didn't intentionally dress myself better than rainbowOne (the first subject), I swear ahahaha. I was following preplanned designs I laid out earlier. She doesn't have mussed hair either ha.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> Comic books are the best!!!!! I've read my fair share of different ones (understatement), but am a die-hard X-Men fan all. The. Way. Have you given it a shot before?


Nope never given it a shot but have a few ideas floating around in my head.



Ballerina said:


> Quick doodles. My camera didn't capture a lot of detail; as is apparent from my blurred strands of hair in the second shot. I didn't intentionally dress myself better than rainbowOne (the first subject), I swear ahahaha. I was following preplanned designs I laid out earlier. She doesn't have mussed hair either ha.


Nice work! 

I also missed the prom, directly due to SA. High school was a blur.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

You should put them on paper!


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

My jealousy burns in my belly with the heat of 1000 suns. :yes

You're ridiculously talented, creative, and imaginative.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> My jealousy burns in my belly with the heat of 1000 suns. :yes
> 
> You're ridiculously talented, creative, and imaginative.


:blush Aw, thank you! Oh oh awkward, but I started this semi-recently;



Ballerina said:


> _Edit: This will still relate to goals, but since I've cut my courseload, I have time to organize other matters. I'm pretty inactive in all areas of um, life ahaha, but since forever, I occasionally come across interesting facts, quotes, images. I save them in random places, my harddrive inevitably crashes after a year, and I lose them. That's probably an incident many can identify with ahaha. I've decided to organize the massive bulk of data and translate it to paper journals. They'll be fun to look at, and I should engage in some kind of activity. Sleeping all day =/= healthy. _


and copied a poem of yours (credited to your username) into one of the pages awhile ago, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> :blush Aw, thank you! Oh oh awkward, but I started this semi-recently;
> 
> and copied a poem of yours (credited to your username) into one of the pages awhile ago, I hope you don't mind.


Not at all. I'm flattered, to be quite honest. Thank you.


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Disappointed? Those are great!  I've done one decent piece of art, that's not a photo, in my entire life.. and I took several years of art classes. hahah. I want to try and start doing more watercolors, I love it.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Not at all. I'm flattered, to be quite honest. Thank you.


Thank you for giving me something lovely to class my journals up! Almost all the other content is unsophisticated and, I'm keeping a separate journal to keep music lists including Katy Perry in it. :afr She's catchy damn it! 


pheonixrising said:


> Disappointed? Those are great!  I've done one decent piece of art, that's not a photo, in my entire life.. and I took several years of art classes. hahah. I want to try and start doing more watercolors, I love it.


:blush Thanks. Let me see let me see let me see!!


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Hah alright. It's not much compared to yours, but it's good for me. My friends were also painting with me, and one of them is super artistic. I about died looking at hers, and then mine. It was so beautiful!









The one on the left is my better one, the right one was my test subject.

And this is what my friend did


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

That fox is gorgeous! And your drawing is nice too.  Haha. Really though, your line art is more precise than mine if I were using a grid. I love the colours, and he's adorable. 

Is the second abstract?


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Hahah! Thanks! I've been meaning to do another to hang up, I just haven't. It's an eye actually. I wanted to use the other photo I took, but my friend was in it and I didn't think I should post that. Also cos she just had her wisdom teeth out so she looked funny. :b


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

OHHHHHH an eye!! Ahaah. Inexplicably you look like you would have blue eyes, so I didn't put two and two together. Bahaha ouch, wisdom teeth. I read somewhere that we're evolving away from wisdom teeth, because extra molars are no longer needed due to our soft, processed food. You can tease her over being less evolved.


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

But then I would just be teasing myself, I have all 4.  lol So far they haven't said they need to be removed though, hoping it stays that way! I do have blue eyes actually! haha. It's a horse eye. :b


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahaha, I've always wanted really sharp canines. Argh, blue eyes, lucky! I'm sick of my brown eyes-black hair combination, it's too common here. I'm moving to Sweden, where it will instead be striking.
Don't it make my brown eyes blue. ♫


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not under the misguided notion that owning a digital camera makes me a photographer, I just had an AWESOME time and wanted to share the ♥. n_n



Ballerina said:


> I visited to the Royal Melbourne Show. n_n Shamelessly on my own, since my friend bailed because her sister gave birth last week (I don't care. PUTITBACKIN). Anyway, it was awesome. C+Ping from my facebook because I'm lazy,
> 'DSHfjdhfdsfdshfdsjnvxd. I love fairs, but a practical part of me was certain I had glorified it while I was an agoraphobe. NOT. EVEN. If anything, I had understated its awesomeness. I spent 12 hours there, and if I had to describe everything it would expend another 12 hours. But, my two favourite events were the fireworks and Hollywood Horrorsss. I'm biased toward fireworks; they were the average example of such, at the show. But every time fireworks are lit, it feels special somehow, you know? Watching the sky explode and the technicolour flames fall to the earth.
> I only went on one ride, because I ran into a (lovely!!) friend (Jessica Bishop) from waaaay back, in high school. She was working at the information desk and gave me a free pass into Hollywood Horrors, a walkthrough. The other rides and games were too expensive (but there's a ton of free stuff available, so it's irrelevant). ANYWAY. Contrary to their photos, it's PETRIFYING♥. As is the consensus on every facebook page and comment on online news articles aha. The lighting's very darkened and it's filled with twists and turns. I think there are like, 13 rooms? And a bunch of corridors. Each room is dedicated to a different Hollywood villain, such as Michael Myers or Freddy Krueger, and an actor plays each one (though there were more than 13 actors). Emily Rose jumped from her bed and chased me around the room until I almost ran into a wall, and the last room has ~spoiler alert~ the villain from the Texas Chainsaw Massacre brandishing a working chainsaw at you. To access that, and the exit, you have to turn a corner with corpses hanging from the ceiling, and I was like OH HELLLL NO. My favourite actor was totally Jason (from Friday the 13th - hockey mask), because he was so patient. He was like, the only source of comfort during the walkthrough. Early on, he was threatening me verbally with a gruesome and elongated death while clutching his pickaxe, and pressed up close. I said something like, "This is the closest I've ever physically been to a male. I know you're being paid for this, but..." and when he laughed, he sounded human instead of resembling the maniacal laughter which was drifting through the rooms (aaaaaaaaaaaaahh). It was comforting. So when I found him in the second last room (not that I knew it was the second last), I tried to push him in front of me so he would be attacked if anything turned the corner with the hanging corpses (I WAS SURE ONE OF THEM WAS GOING TO GRAB MEEE). Since he was an actor he wasn't supposed to leave his designations, but I remembered the sign at the front of the ticket booth and I was like, "What if I said I'm epileptic? I'M EPILEPTIC!! AND PREGNANT. I'M EPILEPTIC AND PREGNANT." Obviously he didn't believe me ahaha and stayed in his role, but he let me drag him against his will past the corner and into the entry of the last room, which I ran out of.
> Arghhhhhhhh I want to expand on a lot, but it would be a wealth of unread typing and I want to keep all my best memories locked away, safe. <3'
> ...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I took ~405 images according to my camera.





































I tried to get a shot of me against the fair backdrop, but dismally failed. I'm embarrassing. I only attempted a couple of times because, standing in the middle of a crowd taking photos of one's self at arm's length? It's remarkable I was able to hold a camera simultaneous to the protractor, retainer, T-ruler, nasal spray, and my thesaurus.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Also, I am so filled with corndogs.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

[12:03:13 AM] lmaginative: People kept giving me free stuff because I was alone
[12:03:20 AM] Josh: Oh
[12:03:33 AM] lmaginative: I may have to explore for a couple hours alone next year, too
[12:03:35 AM] Josh: So you don't want me to come next year? Because then you won't get free stuff
[12:03:39 AM] Josh: Yeah lol
[12:03:42 AM] lmaginative: Well that is a hard decision to make
[12:03:50 AM] lmaginative: Because I received free avacado dip, Josh.
[12:03:53 AM] lmaginative: Free avacado dip.
[12:04:01 AM] Josh: HMM
[12:04:08 AM] Josh: Friend vs Avacado Dip
[12:04:23 AM] Josh: Difficult decision, for anyone


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

you've got serious balls kid, kudos. Oh and you brought a thesaurus, why?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ballerina said:


>


I don't know if it's the lighting or what, but that's one excited looking clown. :rofl


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> you've got serious balls kid, kudos. Oh and you brought a thesaurus, why?


Ahaha thanks! I was facetious. 


Disarray said:


> I don't know if it's the lighting or what, but that's one excited looking clown. :rofl


LOL. Oh how embarrassing, I meant to take a photo of the surrounding statues of Priapus in the Kidzone carnival. :doh


----------



## flyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

wow you're good. amazing detail :yes


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Ballerina said:


>


aw..poor guy.. :|

Nice photos though


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL. He was really patient, it was great of him. 
Thanks both! ♥


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I envy people like you, lol.. Looking at all these sketches and artwork makes me want to post some of my creations too, drawing isnt my best artistic ability, but I mainly crochet (a lot actually) and sometimes sew and such. That's it! I'm totally gonna make a post once I get back home! I like to make cute animal hats. Ive already made a frog, and tiger and I'm working on a racoon now


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

These are great! I wish I had this kind of talent for ANYTHING!


----------



## andreiapooh (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow these are awesome!! Unique style, so imaginative and some crazy drawing skills! Woe!
I'm actually a 2year art student in the fine art program at my university, and you draw better than half the people here... No joke. You should take more than just a class! You're so good you should try to apply to an art program 
It took me 2 years to work up the nerve to send in my portfolio to the university for application, thinking the worst (of course) but I got in!
You tottally could too!!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice photos, Ballerina! Some of them would make a cool calender, I think.  I don't know why, but the photo of the flowers in the bottles looks especially cool to me. And the llama and the little sheep are so cute!

As for your drawings, my favorites are the paper and pencil ones. I really like the two drawings of the flowers, the dandelions-and-bugs one, the mouse in the cup, and this one is my absolute fave:



Ballerina said:


>


Man, this would make a great album cover! I think it would even make a great music video! :clap


----------



## sehnsucht (Nov 1, 2011)

May I marry your artwork? Pretty please with sugar on top? I have no words, there are no words adequate to describe how amazing your work is. I am dumbstruck.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Wow this stuff is fantastic. I especially love your more abstract stuff like the curtain drawing. Just amazing.


----------

